# Bucket Bread



## izzy (Dec 11, 2006)

When I was in school years ago I worked in a lunchett and backery. They had the most wonderful bread. It was baked in a 3 lb can. Does anyone have any ideas about how much dough and length of time to bake this. I would really like to suprise my sisters with this on Xmas eve. We will be having a small gathering at my home.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I suppose that a lot would depend on what the original contents of the 3 LB can were. You would need a lot less dough to fiil a 3 LB can that was once full of lead, than one that was fullof popcorn


----------



## izzy (Dec 11, 2006)

They used coffee cans back then. I would think it could be a 1 or 1.5 lb loaf. Just dont know what the bake time would be for sure.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I used to work in a bakery that did these and I think we used 1#8oz of dough. We just baked them until they sounded hollow...don't remember how long it was...


----------



## izzy (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm like you Erik, I can't remember how long they baked it. But Boy do I remember the Aroma and taste!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Is this a "brown bread"? Is it leaven with baking soda or yeast? I have made brown bread in coffee cans.


----------



## izzy (Dec 11, 2006)

No it was just regular white bread. The whole town(it's small) loved it. We couldn't make enough of it. I had aunts that would come down to visit and always wanted to take some home to freeze for later.


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

Suggestion:

Prepare one of your favorite bread recipes and, instead of putting the dough in a loaf pan, put it in a clean coffee can and proceed just as if you were baking it in the loaf pan. 
Put a thermometer into the top of it but make sure it gets inside the loaf as near the center as possible.
Bake it until the internal temperature is 205 degrees, take it out and let it cool. Let us know it it works out or, if it doesn't what you didn't like about the finished produce.


----------



## izzy (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks, I'll try that this weekend. Sounds reasonable to me. Let ya all know.


----------

